# توليد اشعة الليزر باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية



## محمد 122 (5 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى وارجو ان تنال اعجابكم حيث انني حصلت على الدكتوراه في مجال تطبيقات الطاقة الشمسية
يمكن توليد شعاع ليزر باستخدام الطاقة الشمسية حيث يتم اولا تجميع الطاقة الشمسية في بؤرة تصل حرارتها الى اكثر من 1000 درجة سيليزية ومن ثم تسليط هذه الطاقة المركزة على سبيكة النيوديوم ياج Nd-YAG مصنعة من عناصر النيوديوم واليوتريوم والالومونيوم فتصدر اشعاع ليزر بطول موجي 1000 نانومتر بقدرة تصل الى 50 وات وتتميز هذه الطريقة بقلة الكلفة الاولية ولكن لازالت هذه الطريقة قيد الدراسة حيث ان كفاءة تحويل الطاقة الشمسية الى شعاع ليزر لم تعدى 4% الان والمستهدف هو 30-40% وقدرة اشعة ليزر تصل الى 500 وات ولمزيد من المعلومات يمكن الاطلاع على الرابط التالي 
http://www.mgciv.com/blog/category/laser?lang=en
وارحب باي استفسار 
والسلام عليكم​


----------



## بك جاف (31 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوورر....وبارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (3 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك وزادك الله علما ووفقك للخير

فكرة رائعة وجميله وموفرة ونظيفه


----------



## محمد 122 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

الاخ بك جاف وطارق بلال شكرا لمروركم
وكل عام وانتم بخير
نحن نعلم ان شعاع الليزر يمكن نقله لمسافات كبيرة بدون ان يفقد تجمعة وهذا يجعله مصدرا ملائما لنقل الطاقة الشمسية من مكان توليدها الى مكان استهلاكها 
اتمنى ان نجد اهتمام اكبر بدراسة اشعة الليزر المتولدة بالطاقة الشمسية او باي مصدر طاقة متجددة​


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي على هذه المعلومات


----------



## محمد 122 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي م ضياء الدين شكرا على مرورك 
بارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم


----------



## searcher_2010 (9 يناير 2011)

وفقك الله وشكراً جزيلاً


----------



## نور جابر (12 مارس 2011)

شكرا د/ محمد علي الموضوع الرائع .
ونتمني وضع ملخص لهذا البحث لزيادة المعرفه بأستخدامات الطاقه الشمسيه .


----------



## خلوف العراقي (27 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abdullah20000 (9 مايو 2013)

مشكوورر....وبارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات​


----------



## sami esper (18 يوليو 2013)

بدنا نشوف بالواااااقع


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (1 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المشاركة.
عندي سؤال لو سمحت، لماذا تم استعمال هذه العناصر؟ ما هي مميزاتها؟
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## jamal_ (30 يوليو 2016)

إخواني السلام عليكم 

من أين أحصل أو أجد *سبيكة النيوديوم ياج Nd-YAG.*
و هل هناك أسماء أخرى تعرف بها .
مع جزيل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## liallyahmed5 (17 نوفمبر 2016)

مشكووووووور


----------

